# Parlare inglese



## Baba (3 Dicembre 2019)

Qual’è il vostro livello di inglese? Avete mai pensato di impararlo/ migliorarlo? Vi potrebbe tornare utile nella vostra vita quotidiana? Come vi arrangiate all’estero?

A me piace viaggiare e da qualche mese ho deciso di migliorare il mio inglese per poter fare discorsi più complessi e articolati di quelli che riuscivo a fare nei miei viaggi in solitaria. Mi arrangiavo su tutto, sapevo chiedere informazioni e dare una mia opinione su molti temi. Iniziavo a perdermi quando si trattava di ascoltare/parlare di discorsi più impegnativi, e da qui è nata la mia voglia di migliorarmi. Da qualche mese ascolto tutti i giorni la radio BBC di Londra per almeno un ora al giorno , guardo qualche video in inglese su youtube e cerco di praticare la parte orale il più possibile. Ultimamente ho iniziato pure a conversare con gente sconosciutia di madrelingua inglese su Skype. In pochi mesi ho notato un buon miglioramento, soprattutto sull’ascolto. Punto ad avere un buon livello B2.


----------



## Swaitak (3 Dicembre 2019)

L'inglese per lavoro e per chi ama viaggiare credo sia indispensabile ormai. 
All'università ho superato un corso equivalente al livello B1 /B2 
Da almeno 4-5 anni scrivo su molti forum internazionali in cui ovviamente si predilige l'inglese, guardo la totalità dei film e serie tv in inglese , una marea di video su youtube in inglese .Ho provato anche un corso Babbel per pochi mesi.
Come scritto e comprensione sono migliorato moltissimo nel corso degli anni , un po meno nel parlato dato che tolti i viaggi riesco a parlare con poche persone in lingua.
Mi sento assolutamente di consigliare la visione di film e programmi in lingua seguendo questo percorso :
-Audio e Sottotitoli in inglese
-Audio Inglese -Sottotitoli italiano
-Audio inglese senza sottotitoli.
Partirei con produzioni Americane ,poi Uk
Sconsiglio Babbel ,che non è male, ma è difficile non annoiarsi.


----------



## Baba (3 Dicembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'inglese per lavoro e per chi ama viaggiare credo sia indispensabile ormai.
> All'università ho superato un corso equivalente al livello B1 /B2
> Da almeno 4-5 anni scrivo su molti forum internazionali in cui ovviamente si predilige l'inglese, guardo la totalità dei film e serie tv in inglese , una marea di video su youtube in inglese .Ho provato anche un corso Babbel per pochi mesi.
> Come scritto e comprensione sono migliorato moltissimo nel corso degli anni , un po meno nel parlato dato che tolti i viaggi riesco a parlare con poche persone in lingua.
> ...



Come mai consiglieresti di partire con le produzioni americane?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Come mai consiglieresti di partire con le produzioni americane?



forse è una preferenza personale, ma trovo piu semplice seguire gli americani , secondo me parlano piu lentamente e scandiscono meglio le parole. Poi la maggior parte delle commedie e programmi demenziali è di produzione USA (è giusto anche imparare insulti ed esperessioni scurrili  )


----------



## David Drills (3 Dicembre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'inglese per lavoro e per chi ama viaggiare credo sia indispensabile ormai.
> All'università ho superato un corso equivalente al livello B1 /B2
> Da almeno 4-5 anni scrivo su molti forum internazionali in cui ovviamente si predilige l'inglese, guardo la totalità dei film e serie tv in inglese , una marea di video su youtube in inglese .Ho provato anche un corso Babbel per pochi mesi.
> Come scritto e comprensione sono migliorato moltissimo nel corso degli anni , un po meno nel parlato dato che tolti i viaggi riesco a parlare con poche persone in lingua.
> ...


Perchè inglese/inglese e poi inglese/italiano?


----------



## Didaco (3 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qual’è il vostro livello di inglese? Avete mai pensato di impararlo/ migliorarlo? Vi potrebbe tornare utile nella vostra vita quotidiana? Come vi arrangiate all’estero?
> 
> A me piace viaggiare e da qualche mese ho deciso di migliorare il mio inglese per poter fare discorsi più complessi e articolati di quelli che riuscivo a fare nei miei viaggi in solitaria. Mi arrangiavo su tutto, sapevo chiedere informazioni e dare una mia opinione su molti temi. Iniziavo a perdermi quando si trattava di ascoltare/parlare di discorsi più impegnativi, e da qui è nata la mia voglia di migliorarmi. Da qualche mese ascolto tutti i giorni la radio BBC di Londra per almeno un ora al giorno , guardo qualche video in inglese su youtube e cerco di praticare la parte orale il più possibile. Ultimamente ho iniziato pure a conversare con gente sconosciutia di madrelingua inglese su Skype. In pochi mesi ho notato un buon miglioramento, soprattutto sull’ascolto. Punto ad avere un buon livello B2.


----------



## Didaco (3 Dicembre 2019)

Qui invece per migliorare la pronuncia


----------



## Swaitak (3 Dicembre 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Perchè inglese/inglese e poi inglese/italiano?



perchè secondo me la difficolta iniziale è proprio distinguere le parole dette, allora potendo anche leggere la frase a lungo andare sarà piu facile associare quel ''suono'' alla parola che leggi ed inoltre impari la sintassi.
Ovviamente un minimo devi saper leggere e tradurre ,e magari le parole che non conosci te le vai a cercare sul dizionario (non devi interrompere il film ,a lungo andare si imparano perche sono parole ricorrenti)


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qual’è il vostro livello di inglese? Avete mai pensato di impararlo/ migliorarlo? Vi potrebbe tornare utile nella vostra vita quotidiana? Come vi arrangiate all’estero?
> 
> A me piace viaggiare e da qualche mese ho deciso di migliorare il mio inglese per poter fare discorsi più complessi e articolati di quelli che riuscivo a fare nei miei viaggi in solitaria. Mi arrangiavo su tutto, sapevo chiedere informazioni e dare una mia opinione su molti temi. Iniziavo a perdermi quando si trattava di ascoltare/parlare di discorsi più impegnativi, e da qui è nata la mia voglia di migliorarmi. Da qualche mese ascolto tutti i giorni la radio BBC di Londra per almeno un ora al giorno , guardo qualche video in inglese su youtube e cerco di praticare la parte orale il più possibile. Ultimamente ho iniziato pure a conversare con gente sconosciutia di madrelingua inglese su Skype. In pochi mesi ho notato un buon miglioramento, soprattutto sull’ascolto. Punto ad avere un buon livello B2.



Ciao, io parlo l'inglese direi come un madrelingua (a parte l'accento). Ti consiglio di guardarti serie TV netflix in lingua originale con sottotitoli (in inglese). Io lo sto facendo con il francese e lo spagnolo per migliorare.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Oltre agli altri consigli già detti ti consiglio anche di leggere qualche romanzo in inglese. Ti aiuterà tantissimo ad estendere il tuo vocabolario, ti imbatterai in vocaboli molto meno comuni che nella lingua parlata


----------



## Baba (4 Dicembre 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Oltre agli altri consigli già detti ti consiglio anche di leggere qualche romanzo in inglese. Ti aiuterà tantissimo ad estendere il tuo vocabolario, ti imbatterai in vocaboli molto meno comuni che nella lingua parlata



Ciao, tu come te la cavi con L’ inglese? I romanzi ti hanno aiutato? A me sembra che la tecnica dell’ “ascoltare e ripetere(parlare) ” sia quella che mi abbia aiutato di più.


----------



## James Watson (4 Dicembre 2019)

Il mio livello di inglese era molto buono fino a 3-4 anni fa quando lavoravo in ambito accademico.
Per passione personale curavo anche poi molto la pronuncia, tanto è che soltanto nel regno unito mi riconoscevano come non-madrelingua.
Ora non sono più costretto a parlarlo per motivi lavorativi e non ho praticamente più tempo per curare questa mia passione. Il risultato? sono regredito da morire, ora ho un livello quasi penoso...


----------



## Marilson (4 Dicembre 2019)

la mia storia e' molto simpatica. Sono un classe 84.. in Italia fino alla fine degli anni 90 nelle scuole si insegnava solo il Francese. L'Inglese ha preso piede da troppo poco. Ho cominciato a studiare inglese al liceo a 14 anni, prima non sapevo neanche una parola. Mio padre era fissato che lo imparassi.. finita la scuola mi accorgo di avere solo una buona grammatica e un po' di vocabolario, quindi ho cominciato il fai da te. Ho cominciato a leggere molti libri (romanzi ecc) in inglese e a guardare film e serie tv in inglese con sottotitoli in inglese (aiuta molto..). Poi Skype con parenti in america e ho iniziato anche a frequentare eventi di scambi linguisitici. Ora sono quasi 6 anni che vivo in UK e lo parlo fluentemente. La cosa buffa e' che non ho un certificato che ne attesti la conoscenza, cosa che dovro' recuperare in quanto a breve inizio le carte per la cittadinanza.


----------



## sunburn (4 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ciao, tu come te la cavi con L’ inglese? I romanzi ti hanno aiutato? A me sembra che la tecnica dell’ “ascoltare e ripetere(parlare) ” sia quella che mi abbia aiutato di più.


L’apprendimento è una cosa molto soggettiva. Io, ad esempio, non mi trovavo a guardare i film coi sottotitoli perché andava a finire che mi concentravo quasi esclusivamente sulla lettura, trascurando l’ascolto vero e proprio. Quindi mi ero formato prima un certo vocabolario e poi mi ero lanciato a guardare film senza sottotitoli per “obbligarmi” ad ascoltare.
Come ti hanno detto, i romanzi sono molto utili per ampliare il vocabolario. Ci sono anche delle edizioni riadattate in base al livello.
Aggiungerei, sempre per ampliare il vocabolario, di leggere riviste e articoli su argomenti che ti interessano.

In ogni caso, il segreto per parlare inglese è...(RULLO DI TAMBURI)... parlare ingleseasd. Quindi è correttissimo cercare di parlarlo il più possibile.


----------



## Zanc9 (4 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ciao, tu come te la cavi con L’ inglese? I romanzi ti hanno aiutato? A me sembra che la tecnica dell’ “ascoltare e ripetere(parlare) ” sia quella che mi abbia aiutato di più.



Io me la cavo abbastanza bene, ho preso B1 e B2 per l'università senza dover studiare e all'estero in alcuni luoghi lo parlo meglio di chi è del posto (come in Giappone dove il livello è più basso che da noi).
Se ti dovessi dire qual'è stato il percorso direi:
- Wrestling su sky dai 14 ai 16 anni...riguardavo le puntate anche 3 o 4 volte e non sopportavo i telecronisti...risultato: guardavo sempre in inglese;
- Film e serie tv, dalla seconda visione mettevo sempre in inglese;
- Tanto Youtube, video che mi interessavano o tutorial che sono stato costretto a leggere in Inglese;
- Qualche romanzo breve;
- Tanto internet.

Di base i consigli più giusti ti sono già stati dati, guarda film e serie tv, parla con qualcuno su forum o su Skype. Ricordati che parlare faccia a faccia è diverso, per quello ci vuole abitudine e pratica. Per esperienza la sintassi e la grammatica si apprende "per assonanza" senza dover studiare troppo. I romanzi sono una cosa in più, se ti leggessi per esempio il Trono di Spade ogni facciata troveresti 2 o 3 vocaboli sconosciuti, li cerchi e ti segni la traduzione a matita. Vedrai alla fine quanti vocaboli avrai aggiunto


----------



## Didaco (4 Dicembre 2019)

Ho vissuto in UK un anno e mezzo. Partivo già da una discreta base, quindi ho potuto beneficiare da subito del contesto. Poter essere sul posto è un fattore davvero incredibile. C'erano dei giorni che per mille ragioni magari non capitava di praticare così tanto, ma respirare quell'ambiente ti faceva imparare sempre qualcosa. Rientrato in Italia da circa un anno, il mio problema (quasi un'ansia) è cercare di mantenere il più possibile. Immagino che se riesci a seguire la BBC hai un livello di ascolto più che buono. Nel mio caso guardare film in lingua non mi ha mai aiutato molto, dato che si tratta di dialoghi recitati. Ho sempre infatti l'impressione che sia un linguaggio diverso. Preferisco magari scegliere un argomento e guardare dei video youtube che lo trattano, oppure ascoltare dei podcast. Leggere è un'altra cosa importante secondo me per sviluppare il vocabolario e interiorizzare la struttura delle frasi. Richiede però una grande motivazione. Ricordo che nel mio caso era talmente forte che mi sono sciroppato senza arrendermi le circa 800 pagine di The pillars of the Earth di Ken Follett. Cura molto la pronuncia. Essere molto fluenti avendo però un forte accento italiano non mi pare un grande affare. E guarda che basterebbe solo un piccolo sforzo in più. In quello video come quelli di English with Lucy ti possono aiutare.


----------



## Marilson (4 Dicembre 2019)

io attualmente non parlo piu' italiano, lo scrivo e basta. Lo parlo giusto quelle volte che sento i miei al telefono. Quando torno in Italia comincio ad avere difficolta' a ricordare alcune parole. Trovo una grande differenza tra lingua scritta e parlata


----------



## Miro (4 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qual’è il vostro livello di inglese? Avete mai pensato di impararlo/ migliorarlo? Vi potrebbe tornare utile nella vostra vita quotidiana? Come vi arrangiate all’estero?
> 
> A me piace viaggiare e da qualche mese ho deciso di migliorare il mio inglese per poter fare discorsi più complessi e articolati di quelli che riuscivo a fare nei miei viaggi in solitaria. Mi arrangiavo su tutto, sapevo chiedere informazioni e dare una mia opinione su molti temi. Iniziavo a perdermi quando si trattava di ascoltare/parlare di discorsi più impegnativi, e da qui è nata la mia voglia di migliorarmi. Da qualche mese ascolto tutti i giorni la radio BBC di Londra per almeno un ora al giorno , guardo qualche video in inglese su youtube e cerco di praticare la parte orale il più possibile. Ultimamente ho iniziato pure a conversare con gente sconosciutia di madrelingua inglese su Skype. In pochi mesi ho notato un buon miglioramento, soprattutto sull’ascolto. Punto ad avere un buon livello B2.



Ho iniziato a parlare fluentemente inglese già dai 14 anni, alle superiori non ho mai studiato per le verifiche fino alla quinta (cioè quando ho iniziato a fare letteratura inglese), ho scritto la mia tesi di magistrale tutta in lingua e lo utilizzo diverse volte al lavoro. A chi mi chiede come l'ho imparato, rispondo sempre che il motivo maggiore è che ad 8 anni comprai per sbaglio Pokemon Giallo in inglese anzichè in italiano, passando le ore col GameBoy in una mano ed il dizionario nell'altra 



Marilson ha scritto:


> io attualmente non parlo piu' italiano, lo scrivo e basta. Lo parlo giusto quelle volte che sento i miei al telefono. Quando torno in Italia comincio ad avere difficolta' a ricordare alcune parole. Trovo una grande differenza tra lingua scritta e parlata



Ho anch'io problemi con l'italiano; più imparo una lingua (oltre all'inglese parlo altre due lingue in maniera più che accettabile) e più faccio fatica a ricordami i vocaboli in italiano. A volte credo di dare agli altri l'idea di essere disnomico...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (5 Dicembre 2019)

Baba ha scritto:


> Qual’è il vostro livello di inglese? Avete mai pensato di impararlo/ migliorarlo? Vi potrebbe tornare utile nella vostra vita quotidiana? Come vi arrangiate all’estero?
> 
> A me piace viaggiare e da qualche mese ho deciso di migliorare il mio inglese per poter fare discorsi più complessi e articolati di quelli che riuscivo a fare nei miei viaggi in solitaria. Mi arrangiavo su tutto, sapevo chiedere informazioni e dare una mia opinione su molti temi. Iniziavo a perdermi quando si trattava di ascoltare/parlare di discorsi più impegnativi, e da qui è nata la mia voglia di migliorarmi. Da qualche mese ascolto tutti i giorni la radio BBC di Londra per almeno un ora al giorno , guardo qualche video in inglese su youtube e cerco di praticare la parte orale il più possibile. Ultimamente ho iniziato pure a conversare con gente sconosciutia di madrelingua inglese su Skype. In pochi mesi ho notato un buon miglioramento, soprattutto sull’ascolto. Punto ad avere un buon livello B2.



L'ultimo baluardo è capire i modi di dire, i proverbi; e lo slang. Perchè tu puoi anche essere un inglese madrelingua ma non capire...

Perchè puoi leggere un testo in italiano ma non capire che vuol dire!

Allora arrivi ad un punto che sai perfettamente l'inglese, ma poi senti "bring the thumb to the nose", e devi aprire wikitionary ( in inglese, of course) per capire... che è tipo mettere il pollice al naso muovendo le altre dita a mò di pernacchia.
E ce ne sono mille di proverbi così.

Il mio consiglio infatti è di usare un vocabolario di inglese (non di inglese-italiano), o meglio di american english, perchè le traduzioni (almeno online) nemmeno esistono.


----------

